# Für alle tobwütigen Juristen



## KatzenHai (13 Mai 2004)

Akademische Streitfrage, die gestern beim Seminar mit Studierenden aufkam:

*Kann ein Hersteller/Händler wirksam einen Eigentumsvorbehalt an einem Herzschrittmacher vereinbaren?*


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

Interessante Frage, kann die nicht erweitert werden auf künstliche Hüftgelenke,
 künstliche Herzklappen usw....


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Akademische Streitfrage, die gestern beim Seminar mit Studierenden aufkam:
> 
> *Kann ein Hersteller/Händler wirksam einen Eigentumsvorbehalt an einem Herzschrittmacher vereinbaren?*



Erinnert mich an A schlägt B einen Nagel in den Kopf. Frage: Wem gehört der Nagel?


Jetzt zur ernsten Frage: Ja. Da ab er der Besitz übertragen wurde, würde ich die Frage nicht über das Eigentum, sondern besitzrechtlich lösen, also kein § 985 BGB, wenn Leibchen oder Leben in Gefahr falls Wegnahme vollzogen würde. Recht zum Beitz ist dann stärker.
 Aber anders wenn der Schrittmacher durch einen anderen ersetzt wird oder post mortem.....


----------



## Teleton (13 Mai 2004)

Solange noch nicht mit Körper verbunden ist der Eigentumsvorbehalt ja unproblematisch  
Sobald Herzschrittmacher installiert:
Körper und fest mit dem Körper verbundene Teile sind keine Sachen i.S.d.Gesetzes. Nur an Sachen kann man Eigentum haben. Also ist der Eigentumsvorbehalt ebenso wies Eigentum futsch.

Spannende Frage: Wer erwirbt Eigentum wenn das Teil wieder ausgebaut wird. Lebts alte Eigentum wieder auf oder gehörts dem Spender weils ja von ihm abgetrennt wurde?

Teleton


----------



## Qoppa (13 Mai 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Spannende Frage: Wer erwirbt Eigentum wenn das Teil wieder ausgebaut wird. Lebts alte Eigentum wieder auf oder gehörts dem Spender weils ja von ihm abgetrennt wurde?



Hmmm, hängt das nicht an der Frage, was davor durch die Operation eigentlich passiert ist? Erst war´s ne Sache, und jetzt ist es ein Körperteil. Was ist da - juristisch gesehen - geschehen? Eine Transsubstantiation?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, das Eigentum am Schrittmacher bleibt und nur der Besitz ist futsch, auch post mortem, weil der Schrittmacher nach Einbau keine Sache mehr ist. 
Beispiel: Jemand, hochverschuldet, Offenbarungseid geleistet, 10000 Gläubiger am Ars.., kein Bargeld, geht im Lokal essen und bezahlt hinterher nicht.... Ob der Wirt sein Geld wohl bekommt?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (14 Mai 2004)

Wie wird eigentlich der Einbau und das Material eines Herzschrittmacher abgerechnet? Zahlt die Kasse/der Patient das Gerät oder ist das nur eine Art Leasing mit einer Laufzeit, die nach dem Ableben des Patienten endet?


----------



## Teleton (14 Mai 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3292570078

da steht nix von Eigentumsvorbehalt  

Teleton


----------

